# JLabel in Frame ein- und ausblenden?



## Tonipasta (1. Jul 2009)

Ist es möglich in ein JFrame JLabels ein- und ausschalten zu können? Ich möchte ein JLabel im JFrame an einer bestimmten (setBounds(x,x,x,x)) Stelle anzeigen lassen und wenn eine Methode aufgerufen wird wieder verschwinden zu lassen und später wieder erscheinen zu lassen. 
Ist sowas möglich? Wie?


----------



## The_S (1. Jul 2009)

Ja, über JLabel#setVisible(false/true).


----------



## Tonipasta (1. Jul 2009)

Na klar, danke Dir!!!


----------

